# تدوير مخلفات البلاستيك والماكينات المستخدمة من النفايات إلى مواد أولية للصناعة



## وليد يوسف (11 يناير 2007)

تدوير مخلفات البلاستيك هو حديث العصر (From Trash to Cash) : عبوات المياه المعدنية والغازية .. رحلة طويلة إلى مقلب المخلفات وعودة إلى عبوة جديدة ...

بعد الإستعمال تبدأ رحلة عبوات المياه الغازية والمعدنية في السطور التالي :

التجميع - يتم التجميع بالدول المتقدمة من المنزل حيث يعطى كل منزل أكياس بألوان مختلفة ليتم وضع كل نوع من النفايات في كيس منفصل (CurbSide Recycling) حيث تنقل الأكياس إلى مصانع التدوير كل حسب إختصاصه وفي بلدان العالم الثالث يقوم عمال في موقع جمع النفايات بجمع كل نوع من المخلفات على حدة ثم يباع إلى مصانع التدوير كل حسب إختصاصه .

الفرز - وهي مرحلة في غاية الأهمية إذ يعتمد مستقبل تدوير هذه المادة وقيمتها المادية على هذه المرحلة:

يتم وضع مختلف العبوات على سير ناقل (Moving Belt - Segregation - Separation) بعرض متر وطول 3 إلى 10 متر ، يتم تركيب السير الناقل على إرتفاع مترين عن سطح الأرض وعلى جانبي السير رصيفين مجهزين بفتحات بأسفل كل فتحة يتم وضع كيس كبير وذلك بإجمالي ثمان أكياس أربعة على كل جانب .

يقف أربعة عمال على كل من جانبي السير يقوم كل منهم بــوظيفة محددة ، أول عاملين يقومان بفصل العبوات من حيث النوع ، ويتم الفصل بهذه المرحلة لنوعين من البلاستيك فقط وهذين النوعين هما الـــ (PET) وغير الـــ (PET) ويتم تدريب العامل على ذلك بسهولة تامة إذ من خلال النظر إلى أسفل العبوة هناك مثلث وبداخله رقم من 1 إلى 7 وهي أنواع البلاستيك بأجملها ورقم 1 هو الــ (PET) وبهذا على العاملين الأوائل أن يلتقطوا إي رقم بإستثناء الرقم 1 إذ يترك على السير الناقل ليصل إلى العاملين التاليين . بعد إلتقاط هذه الأنزاع يتركها العاملين لتسقط في الأكياس الكبيرة من خلال الفتحة في الرصيف وبهذا يبقى عى السير الناقل نوع واحد فقط .

يقوم العمال الأربعة التاليين بإلتقاط الألوان حيث تتألف العبوات من أربعة ألوان رئيسية هي ألشفاف ، الأزرق ، الأخضر ، العسلي وقد يكون هناك ألوان أخرى ولكن بنسب قليلة جدا ، فيقوم كل منهما بإلتقاط لون ويسقطه في الكيس على رصيف السير الناقل . 

أما وظيفة العاملين الأخيرين فهي إزالة أي مواد لم يتم إزالتها من قبل العمال الستة .

التحجيم - تصغير الحجم ليسهل التعامل من المادة

يتم التحجيم من خلال ماكينة تكسير (Crusher - Shredder) وتعمل الكسارة من خلال مجموعة من السكاكين الثابتة يقابل مجموعة من السكاكين المتحركة تدور مقابلها فتقوم بعمل المقص ، وهنا يجب الإنتباه إلى أن ترتيب السكاكين لتكسير الــ (PET & PC) عن باقي الأنواع إذ يجب أن تكون على زاوية أقلها 15 درجة ليكون مفعول المقص أفضل .

وهناك العديد من أنواع الكسارات تحدد النوعية حسب الكمية المراد تكسيرها باليوم فكلما عظمت الكمية أصبح للكسارات مواصفات أكثر تعقيدا فمن الكسارة البسيطة التي تقوم بتحجيم 100 كغم بالساعة ولها ثلاثة سكاكسين إلى الكسارة المعقدة التي تكسر 2 طن بالساعة ولها مثلا خمسين سكينا أو تلك الكسارات التي تغسل العبوات بواسطة بخاخات المياه أثناء التكسير .

وإلى لقاء آخر لإستكمال الموضوع حيث سأقدم لكم التالي :

التحجيم من أجل النقل : المكابس (Balers - Compactors)
فصل البلاستيك عن العوالق والأتربة (Sink Flaot - Cyclones)
خطوط غسيل العبوات بعد تحجيمها المختلفة (ًWashing & Drying Lines)
خطوط إعادة الخواص الكيميائية للمنتج (SSP - Solid State Polymerization Lines)
خطوط إنتاج الفيبر (Regenerated Polyester Fiber Production Lines)
كيف تستخدم مخلفات البلاستيك لصناعة عبوات جديدة بالرغم من حظر إستخدام المخلفات المدورة في تعبئة المواد الغذائية (Double Layer Bottles)

فإلى لقاء ....


----------



## eng_hazem123 (12 يناير 2007)

*جزيت خيرا 
و نحن في انتظار المزيد *


----------



## معتز حجى (12 يناير 2007)

معلومات مفيدةجدا جزاكم اللة خير لمن يريد الاطلاع على خطوط لاعادة تدوير البلاستيك يمكنكم الدخول على cadsoulدوت كوم


----------



## وليد يوسف (18 يناير 2007)

يوجد مزيد من العلومات عن تدوير المخلفات على الموقع التالي:

www.eng-forum.com قسم الـــــ Recycling

وأنا أقوم بتعريب موضوع تجهيز المخلفات لتوريدها لمصانع إعادة التجهيز وسأكتبه هنا يوم الأحد القادم .


----------



## محمد بشر أباظة (20 فبراير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أود معرفة كلفة إنشاء مؤسسة صغيرة لتدوير النفيات بشكل عام أو تجهيزها لتصديرها إلى معامل التدوير
مع بالغ الشكر لجهودكم وتقبل الله منكم


----------



## وليد يوسف (21 فبراير 2007)

الأخ محمد أباظة ، أصغرها تكسير البلاستيك ، عليك شراء كسارة صغيرة صناعة محلية من 600 إلى 1000 دولار ثم تفرز البلاستيك وتكسره ثم تبيعة محليا لمن يغسل ... وإذا أردت أن تصدر عليك إنشاء أحواض غسيل ... بالتوفيق ..


----------



## محمد بشر أباظة (21 فبراير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الشكر الجزيل للأخ وليد يوسف على التعاون والتجاوب 
وفي الحقيقة أريد أنشاء نواة لمؤسسة تعنى بإعادة تهيئة البيئة تمهيداً لإعادة البيئة إلى صحتها وعافيتها وحتى نكون بصحة وعافية وكي نوظف الموارد البيئة كما يرضي الله تعالى
وعليه فإني أرجو منكم تقديم النصيحة والدعم الفني وإحاطتي بالكلفة المادية والشركات المصنعة للأدوات حتى أستطيع النهوض بهذا المشروع الذي أتمنى أن يصبح عالمياً .
والله ولي التوفيق .
مع كامل الاحترام والتقدير


----------



## محمد بشر أباظة (22 فبراير 2007)

الأخ وليد يوسف
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته وأرجو أن تكون بخير وعافية
قمت بزيارة اليوم لفرع جايكا في دمشق وطرحت فكرة التعاون لإنشاء محطة لتكرير النفايات وبالأخص المواد البلاستيكية وقد وجدت تعاوناً، بالإضافة إلى أنني تعرفت على بعض المهتمين بهذا الموضوع من الاختصاصيين ونحن الآن بصدد وضع خطة لإنشاء محطة كهذه؛ لذلك أرجو منك رجاءً أخوياً إن كان الأمر وارداً أن نتعون سوية وبالأخص على صعيد المجال الفني والتقني لدعم هذه المشاريع والمشاريع المشابهة عسى الله أن يتقبل منا وينفع بنا .
ولكم جزيل الشكر .
أخوكم بشر أباظة


----------



## شريف ميهوب (23 فبراير 2007)

ألا يوجد صور لهذا الموضوع ......؟


----------



## محمد بشر أباظة (25 فبراير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم وبه أستعين
وبعد :
الأخ وليد يوسف قد افتقدناك، ونحن بانتظار الأجوبة، إلا أن تكون قد مللت من الإلحاح
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ضياء المنسي (25 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خير يا مهندس وليد
واحب ان ابلغكم ان مشروعي في الفرقه الثالثه (المعهد العالي للتكنولوجيا جامعه بنها ) كن ماكينه كساره البلاستك واتممت والحمد لله تصميمها وتنفيزها باعلي كفائه وبتكلفه اقل من سعرها المعروف وانا علي اتم الاستعداد للمساعده لكل من يحاول العمل في هذا المجال *** ووفقكم الله


----------



## محمد بشر أباظة (6 مارس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم وبه نستعين، وأصلي وأسلم على خير خلق الله أجمعين وبعد
فإني أرجو من كل مهتم بأي موضوع من موضاعات إعادة تكرير النفايات بجميع أنوعها وبالأخص من لديه تطبيقات حقيقة للتخلص من هذه النفيات بشكل مجدي، أرجو منه أن يشاركني بنصيحته وله جزيل الشكر . مع العلم أنه يجب علينا التحرك في هذا المجال بشكل سريع بما يعود بالنفع على الجميع
أخوكم محمد بشر أباظة


----------



## عبدالوهاب صبحي (29 سبتمبر 2008)

كساره البلاستك 30 حصان بصاج بدن سمك 2 - 3 سم كم بتكلف ومقاس 120 *70 سم؟؟؟ بالجنيه المصري


----------



## عبدالوهاب صبحي (29 سبتمبر 2008)

كم تكلفه كساره بلاستك 30 حصان بصاج بدن 3 سم؟؟؟


----------



## عبدالوهاب صبحي (29 سبتمبر 2008)

كيف يمكن تحويل سكراب المطاط المطحون بمواصفات الأصلي؟؟؟


----------



## MaZaGAngeE (6 فبراير 2009)

هوه باقي الموضوع فين ؟


----------



## سيد القعود الطايب (21 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع المهم جدا ارجو ان تكملو هذا الموضوع للاستفادة


----------



## سيد القعود الطايب (21 سبتمبر 2010)

هل يوجد 
شرح مفصل للعمليات التي يتم بها تدوير البلاستك


----------

